
The Treeographer - longdefeat
https://thetreeographer.com/
======
MegaDeKay
I love trees.

I joke that I'd become an arborist if this engineering gig doesn't pan out (a
joke because I've been doing this engineering thing with good success for
around thirty years). When you start to really look at trees and get to know
the different kinds (when you can see the trees from the forest, so to speak),
that is when start to see their beauty. When National MegaDeKay Day is
declared, I'm going to tell everyone to shut off their phones and take a long
slow walk through the forest. Look up at the trees. Listen to the crunch of
the leaves, the mosses, and the small branches under your feet. Hear the
whisper of the winds through the pines, leaves, and branches, and the songs of
the birds. Breathe deeply and experience the fresh smell of the leaves
contrasting with the earthiness of the soil, the menthol of the pines, and the
sweet smell of any flowers you might be lucky enough to come across.

Just don't enjoy this too much or you'll do what I did: say to hell with the
city and move out into the country where my own chunk of forest starts 25
yards outside my back door.

~~~
andrewl
Have you read _The Wild Trees_ , by Richard Preston? It's a fascinating story
of redwood tree researchers, and reads almost like a novel. (At least if you
like trees as much as I do.)

~~~
MegaDeKay
I have not, but thanks for the recommendation!

------
PavlovsCat
Wow!

[https://thetreeographer.com/2018/02/07/the-mystery-of-the-
cr...](https://thetreeographer.com/2018/02/07/the-mystery-of-the-crooked-
forest-poland-krzywy-las/)

[https://thetreeographer.com/2018/02/21/the-philippines-
most-...](https://thetreeographer.com/2018/02/21/the-philippines-most-bizarre-
tree-rainbow-eucalyptus/)

------
Steel_Phoenix
The tree I'd most like to know about is the one at the top of the page. I
think I saw one once and I've been wondering what it is ever since. Anyone
know?

